# Rice recipes needed



## mdprepper

I need some new recipes for rice side and main dishes. I have found a lot on the net, but would like your tried and true favorites. Maybe a cold (savory) rice dish? Don't forget soups recipes too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NaeKid

I love eating rice, so, I got a nice collection of recipes. I don't know if you would like "regular" rice recipes where you just boil some basmati, jasmin, long-grain, brown and then serve with as a side-dish .... or something that takes a little more work to do. Puffed-rice? (Think RiceKrispies) Rice-Flour? (ground rice for crepes rolled and filled with shrimp - think DimSum) Toasted-Rice? (yummy) ...

*NiceRice Pudding*

*Pre-Instructions*

Set double-boiler on stove and get the water rolling in bottom pot.

Place top-pot on counter near stove and fill with:

*Ingredients*

1/4 cup short-grain white rice
2 tbsp white sugar
1 cup milk (your choice, whole, 2%, 1%)
2 tbsp raisins
Pinch of salt (optional - I don't do it even though the recipe calls for it)
Sprinkle of cinnamon (or nutmeg or mace)
1/8 tsp RealLemon-LemonJuice (or squeeze a fresh lemon-slice)
1/8 tsp vanilla (real stuff - skip the fake if possible)

*Instructions continued*

Stir everything together, cover with lid and place onto double-boiler. Check after a couple minutes and if it is warm to the touch, stir. After first stirring, set timer for 5 minute intervals and check-n-stir at the alarm. Have second pot (large) on seperate burner on stove with "very warm" water in it to transfer to the bottom-pot of the double-boiler when it gets low. Check at the 15-minute, 30-minute and 45-minute mark for water level

Expected cooking time is 50 minutes and makes enough pudding for two person to enjoy (about 1 cup after cooking-down).


----------



## mdprepper

My husband is laid off again, so we have been using our food storage for a while now. I still have some meats in the freezer (chicken, whole turkey, cornish hens, some pork and ground beef) and some canned veggies (corn, green beans, peas, carrots), but things are getting low. I am trying to plan my shopping around using rice and beans to eat "healthy" and satisfying meals while still trying to be frugal. Husband is getting bored with my usual spaghetti, chili, chicken potpies, meat loaf, shepherds pie, etc so anything different would be great. Yes, I try to make a lot of one dish meals (that way my Son will eat the vegetables). I really like using the slow cooker too, I can start dinner before work and come home to a home cooked meal. 

I have a pretty good amount of seasoning and spices, so I am willing to try most recipes. I also make all of our bread, rolls, sweets from scratch.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

Lipton/Knorr makes sides of Mexican, Taco and Spanish Rice. Sometimes when I want something to eat that's pretty quick, filling and inexpensive, I get one of the packs and make it but with some additions-I'll dice up some left over chicken or beef, toss in some tomato and canned corn. For preps it'd likely be dehydrated chicken or taco tvp, freeze dried corn, and tomato powder, along with some cheese. It's filling and quick. I like it as something to eat when I'm writing or doing something else. I've always added a bit more rice, maybe 10 to 15% more.

I was looking for an image and found this:

http://www.cheappreparedfood.com/knorrlipton-fiesta-sides-mexican-rice-5-4-ounce-packages/


----------



## GroovyMike

Cook your rice, add a can of cream of mushroom soup per two people eating, stir and enjoy hot.


----------



## *Andi

Homemade rice a roni

1/2 cup raw spaghetti, broken into 1 inch pieces 
3/4 cup raw white rice 
14 1/2 ounces broth (any flavor) 
2 tablespoons butter or 2 tablespoons margarine 

1 In medium skillet saute' broken spaghetti pieces in butter, stirring constantly, until the spaghetti begins to brown. 2 Add rice, stirring until the rice is well coated with the butter and the spaghetti browns a little more Carefully pour in broth. Simmer about 15 minutes


----------



## *Andi

How about a nice red beans and rice. (Sorry, links not working today.) I use the ham bone style and don't make it as spicy ... as some recipes calls for.


----------



## The_Blob

*Rice-Stuffed Peppers*

*Ingredients*
6 large green peppers
1 lb ground meat (beef, turkey, venison etc etc)
1/4 cup fine chopped onion
1 cup cooked rice
1 tsp salt
1 tbsp minced garlic 
1 can (15 oz) tomato sauce (or tomato soup)

*Directions*
1.Preheat oven to 350 F

2.Cut thin slice from stem of each pepper; remove guts and rinse

3.Cook peppers 5 minutes in enough boiling water to cover, drain

4.Cook and stir onion, garlic and meat in skillet until light brown; drain

5.Stir in rice, salt, and 1 cup tomato sauce; heat though

6.Stuff each pepper with beef mixture; stand upright in greased 8x8x12 baking dish

7.Pour remaining sauce over peppers

8.Cover and bake 45 minutesthen uncover & bake 15 minutes longer

P.S. I like to pre-cook my rice first, but you don't have to :sssh:

ok, all you *single* guys out there, here is *my* secret weapon for getting a woman to *love* my cooking 

*Risotto*

*Ingredients*
6 cups chicken broth, divided
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 pound portobello mushrooms, thinly sliced
1 pound white mushrooms, thinly sliced
2 shallots, diced
1 1/2 cups rice
1/2 cup dry white wine
sea salt to taste
freshly ground black pepper to taste
3 tablespoons finely chopped chives
4 tablespoons butter
1/3 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese

*Directions*
1.In a saucepan, warm the broth over low heat. 
2.Warm 2 tablespoons olive oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Stir in the mushrooms, and cook until soft, about 3 minutes. Remove mushrooms and their liquid, and set aside. 
3.Add 1 tablespoon olive oil to skillet, and stir in the shallots. Cook 1 minute. Add rice, stirring to coat with oil, about 2 minutes. When the rice has taken on a pale, golden color, pour in wine, stirring constantly until the wine is fully absorbed. Add 1/2 cup broth to the rice, and stir until the broth is absorbed. Continue adding broth 1/2 cup at a time, stirring continuously, until the liquid is absorbed and the rice is al dente, about 15 to 20 minutes. 
4.Remove from heat, and stir in mushrooms with their liquid, butter, chives, and parmesan. Season with salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## SaskBound

We usually try to make a bean dish with lots of sauce, then serve it over plain rice, or rice made with coconut milk or broth. 

For example, we do a bean dish with canned black beans, sauteed onions and red peppers, canned pineapple (we put most of the juice from the can in as well), and some hot chili paste. We make the rice with a can of coconut milk and enough water to make up the difference, then serve the beans over the rice. I don't know how frugal a meal that would be, but it does use only stuff we have in storage. I'm sure you could make it from dried black beans, as well, if you planned ahead and soaked them.

Another one we do is an Indian-style chickpea dish. We simmer canned chick peas in tomato sauce with fennel and turmeric. That one gets served over rice made with chicken broth (or just an OXO cube in the water) and saffron (you could omit the saffron, or substitute a bit of turmeric, as it is expensive - again, just something we happen to keep on hand). 

For a soup, I will make a 'lazy cabbage roll' soup - boil some cabbage in maybe 1/4 of a pot of water - the water does not have to cover the cabbage, just put a lid on the pot and stir often. Fry some onions and a bit of ground beef (I use maybe 1/2 to 1 pound for a big stock pot - you could probably omit the meat if you had to, though I would add a beef bullion cube or two and some fat to the pot to make things taste a little richer). When the cabbage is mostly cooked, add the beef and onions, a can or two of tomato sauce, and about as much rice as tomato sauce (I usually measure the rice with the tomato sauce can/s). If it looks like it is getting too thick, dump in a bit more water. I spice this with paprika, black pepper, salt, and sometimes hot chili paste. This one is a nice cheap dish (especially as cabbage is in season right now) that makes lots of leftovers, and freezes well - it is a favorite around here.

Sorry that the recipes are not very detailed - I usually make things up as I go along...


----------



## Kathryn

We make our own MRE's by putting a cup of rice, homemade jerky, dehydrated vegies, and spices in a vaccum pack. I have also included different types of beans in some of the packs. The nice part is that I just have to open one pack, put it in my 6 quart cast iron dutch oven with two to four cups of water, and leave it on the wood burning stove before going to bed and it is ready for dinner the next day. The jerky spices permeate the whole dish, and make for a nice soup, stew, or drier dinner depending on the amount of water added.


----------



## Elinor0987

I found this article that tells you how to pop rice to make things like cereal and marshmallow treats.

Does anyone know how to pop rice? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## pdx210

*chicken Paella*

I love this recipe it's one of my favorites!

Ingredients
1 pound tomatoes
9 cups	low-sodium chicken broth
3 cups short or medium-grain rice
20 threads saffron
2 sprigs rosemary, leaves stripped from sprigs
3 teaspoons kosher salt, divided
1 teaspoon smoked sweet paprika
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 pounds bone-in, skin-on, chicken thighs and legs
1/2 pound fresh green beans, trimmed and halved
1 cup chopped red bell pepper
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced

Special equipment: Chimney starter, newspaper, and 4 pounds natural lump charcoal, 15-inch carbon steel paella pan ...(i use a 12" loge cast iron skillet )

Directions
Spritz 4 to 5 pieces of newspaper with vegetable oil and put in the bottom of a charcoal chimney starter. Fill the chimney with half of the charcoal and light the newspaper.

When the charcoal is lightly covered with gray ash, carefully pour onto the bottom grate of a kettle grill and spread evenly. Top with the remaining unlit charcoal, spreading evenly so as not to suffocate the lit charcoal. Set the second grate in the kettle and cover until ready to cook.

Meanwhile, halve the tomatoes and remove the seeds to a fine mesh strainer set over a small bowl to catch the juice. Grate the seeded halves on the large hole side of a box grater and discard the skins. Combine the reserved juice and grated tomato and set aside.

Warm the chicken broth in a kettle or 4-quart saucepan over high heat until it reaches 200 degrees F. Remove the broth from the heat and cover to keep warm.

Combine the rice, saffron, rosemary, 1 teaspoon of the salt, and paprika in a small mixing bowl.

Heat the olive oil in the paella pan on the prepared grill. Season the chicken on all sides with the remaining 2 teaspoons of salt. Once the olive oil shimmers, add the chicken and cook until golden brown on both sides, approximately 5 to 6 minutes per side. Move the chicken to the outer edges of the pan. Add the green beans, red bell pepper, green bell pepper and garlic to the center of the pan and cook until they begin to soften and darken in color, approximately 2 to 3 minutes. Add the tomatoes and their juice and cook until most of the liquid has dissipated and the tomatoes thicken and darken, approximately 4 to 5 minutes.

Add the rice mixture to the center of the pan and cook, stirring constantly for 1 minute.

Redistribute the chicken pieces on top of the rice. Add 4 cups of the warm chicken broth and stir to distribute the rice evenly in the pan, making sure that all rice is completely submerged in liquid. From this point forward do not stir the paella.

After 8 to 9 minutes, when all of the liquid is absorbed and the rice appears dry, add an additional 4 cups of broth. Continue to cook without stirring, until the liquid is absorbed, about 8 to 9 minutes. The rice should be firm to the bite and the grains have a tiny white dot in the center. Add the remaining cup of broth as needed, until the rice is cooked through. Watch the fire to make sure it is heating evenly and adjust the pan to prevent uneven cooking.

Remove the pan from the heat, cover with a tea towel and rest for 15 minutes before serving.


----------



## Emerald

For those who haven't tried it, you can run rice thru your flour mill and make rice flour- great for coating things for deep fry or for making "shortbread" type cookies. not so great for yeast rising type breads but milling your own rice flour is much cheaper than buying it.. I use it for making chicken fried venison steaks or chicken fried steak for dinner, very crisp and crunchy coating but not greasy or bland tasting. Aka- dried beans can also be ground into flour for a quick and easy gluten free flour.


----------



## RoadRash

Love my stir frys on a bed of brown rice , 5 minute rice I add garlic and onions to the water,
Cook beef/ chiken /pork in a frying pan or wok a bit of veg oil, worceschestershire sauce and some soya , meat almost cooked Add in fresh vegatable I like zuccinie, brocoli, onions, green n red peppers , spice to flavour a touch of dried hot peppers dill spice n some all spice low sodium 
or you can use prepackaged stir fry sauces I do not enjoy as much as a homemade sauce or seasoning

Enjoy a quick 15-20 min dinner


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen

*Brown rice recipe*

This is a highly nutritious and satisfying side dish.
Serves 6-8

2 cups long grain brown rice
2 T butter
2 T extra virgin olive oil (or any olive oil will do)
3 cardamom pods (you could use powder, but flavor from the whole pods will be better)
4 cups chicken stock
1 T gelatin(optional)
1/2 tsp sea salt

In a heavy casserole, melt utter and olive oil. Open cardamom pods, by crushing in a garlic press, or by smashing with the blade of a knife, and add the seeds to the casserole. Add dry rice and saute rice and the seeds, stirring constantly until rice begins to turn milky. Pour in liquid, add salt and optional gelatin, and bring to a rolling boil. Boil, uncovered, for about ten minutes, until liquid has reduced to the level of the rice.
Then reduce flame to lowest setting, cover tightly and cook for at least 1 1/2 hours or as long as 3 hours. Do not remove lid during cooking.

Variations:

Substitite half the rice for bulghur.

Substitute 1 -2 cups coconut milk for some of the stock.

Add 2-3 ounces liver, grated or finely chopped, to the rice as it cooks.


----------



## HozayBuck

*Mines easy ..*

I've made this for years...lazy single guys meal...

Fix whatever rice you like.. Uncle Bens wild is good or white ...whatever...

I always make a big batch and set some aside for breakfast.. add some rasins and brown sugar milk and nuke it... yummm)

Anyway.. I steam a bunch of broccoli , Cauliflower, carrots and anything else you want...

Take a can of Campbell cream of mushroom soup add about a 1/3 of a can of milk, I like 1/2 and 1/2.. heat that ..don't forget to stir it!!..
when it's all ready put a bed of rice on your plate pile some veggies on and add the soup / gravy as I call it...

It's very filling and damn good.. I just did it one time and liked it so i kept doing it, don't think it's a recipe..just something I tossed together..


----------



## CulexPipiens

Here is something I came up with years ago to give plain rice some flavor. I use this rice as burrito filling or with anything vaguely mexican in flavor.

3/4 Cup of uncooked white rice
2 tablespoons of butter
2 tablespoons of oil (grapeseed, olive or vegetable)
2 tablespoons of dried oregano
1 teaspoon of paprika
1 teaspoon of chili powder
1/2 teaspoon of onino powder
1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder
1 1/2 cups of water
salt and pepper

Directions
1) I rarely actually measure spices and herbs so consider the quantites to be approximations. Adjust according to your taste. 

2) Heat a pan over low heat. Add the butter and oil and cook until the butter is melted. 

3) Add all the remaining ingredients except for the rice and water and cook for a minute or too. The spices should absorb the butter/oil mixture and release their flavor. Add the rice and cook for a few more minutes. You want the rice to be coated by the mixture and absorb it but not burn. 

4) Add the water. Bring to a boil. Reduce to a simmer, cover, and cook for about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## lanahi

I have two favorite ways of eating rice:
Mix cooked rice with cream of mushroom soup, onions, and curry powder. The curry powder makes a different taste from usual and leaves it a nice yellow dish. You can add peas, other vegetables, or anything else you like too.

My other favorite is cooked rice with butter, cinnamon, and brown sugar! Rice pudding is also good.

Here's one for rice NOODLES, which is especially good for those who can't eat wheat or gluten:
One cup of well sifted (3-4 times) rice flour to one cup water. You can sift in a teaspoon of salt if you like. Mix well and that's your dough. Of course there are variations but this would be the most basic.
Some have a pasta machine, but you don't need one. If you use one, the dough should not be too wet or it will stick to the machine. By hand, just roll out the rice flour and cut into noodles, trying to get them fairly even widths. Let them air dry and boil as usual for noodles. Can be stored dry as you would regular noodles. 

Then there is Glorified Rice, with mini marshmallows, whipped cream, and pineapple! Or sour cream instead of whipped cream, fruit, and coconut. (You can make sour cream from powdered milk in storage also.)
"Pinwheels" with hamburger, onions and other seasonings, and rice to make the hamburger go further. Or put the same mix in a loaf or meatballs, with raw egg to hold it together and bake it.
Green peppers stuffed with other vegetables, onions, hamburger, rice, etc. I guess stuffed tomatoes can be used the same...never tried it.
Hamburger and rice in ANY combination, in fact!
A good stir fry served over rice. My favorite is pepper steak over rice. (Green pepper and steak sliced thinly and fried, soy sauce and other seasoning).
Sweet and sour meat over rice. Chicken/cashew over rice. Fried rice with almonds or cashews and seasonings.
Cream of rice hot cereal. (Like cream of wheat)

Rice is a thickener as well for any sauce or gravy. It even adds body to homemade wines!


----------



## tsrwivey

Refried beans - cook some pintos until soft, drain, then mix in canned tomatoes or tomato paste & jalepenos, cumin, onion &/or green chiles. Mash ingredients together with a potato masher or you can mix in a blender. Fry in a skillet until thick. Instead of cooking the beans all day, you can grind dried beans in a grinder then boil until soft (10-20 minutes). Use to make bean burritos or nachos.

Mexican Casserole
4-5 Cups cooked beans (pintos, kidney, black beans)
4-6 Cups cooked rice
1 can Rotel (tomatoes with green chiles) undrained
1 lb ground beef (more or less to taste)
1 envelope taco seasoning
1.5 Cups picante sauce
8 oz grated cheese

Brown hamburger, drain. Add taco seasoning & stir well. Mix all ingredients in a 9 X 13 pan & sprinkle cheese on top. Bake at 375 for 10-15 min until cheese in the middle is bubbling. Best if left to sit overnight.


----------

